# Slowest mover



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

I must be one of the slowest folks to be looking to move to NZ. I am planning to move in 2015 but have started the ball rolling by sorting out and applying for my NZ Nursing licence. Last bit of paperwork sent off today so fingers crossed for the licence! Has anybody got any advice as to what should be my next move? I'm one of those very organised list making people so like to plan and schedule way in advance. Planning to go to an Expo next summer. Thoroughly enjoy reading all the posts and look at this forum daily-very interesting reading about everyone's experiences and have gleaned loads of useful tips- Thanks.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Good to have a long term plan

Any ideas on preferred area?

Here's a list list of links to websites for all of New Zealand's District Health Boards.

Look at their careers pages; knowing zero about nursing (! I was a DHB junior doctor/RMO recruiter for several years) you'll want to consider what training/career development/further education options they offer?

Plenty of time to browse, select a few and maybe make contact to see if they have a representative at the UK recruitment expo. 

One suggestion is don't use an agency. You have plenty of time to make your own decision rather than possibly be railroaded somewhere that the agent gets a good commission then is never to be seen again. Encountered this many times with junior doctors being promised the world and getting a whole lot less. 

Also being contracted to an agency limits opportunities - some DHBs will not use agency candidates at all for financial reasons (usually a commission of 20% of first year's salary) and have good recruitment/HR staff to make the process flow for immigration and professional registration.

One 'selling point' we used to use was offering to put a candidate in direct contact with a recent employee from the same country - can be very reassuring in terms of the job/conditions - also you have your first 'friend' in a new location. Ask your HR contact if they can do this - if not, why not?


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers. I do have an advantage in that my Sister in law and brother in law already have PR and are in Pukekohe. I would like to aim for Orewa or North Shore area but this will depend on finances. My real concern is that when I hope to come my daughter will have just done her GCSE's and it seems really difficult to slot into the NZ education system and she may even have to repeat a year unless we find a school that offers AS/A levels. Do you have any pointers for this area?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sabey said:


> Thanks for the pointers. I do have an advantage in that my Sister in law and brother in law already have PR and are in Pukekohe. I would like to aim for Orewa or North Shore area but this will depend on finances. My real concern is that when I hope to come my daughter will have just done her GCSE's and it seems really difficult to slot into the NZ education system and she may even have to repeat a year unless we find a school that offers AS/A levels. Do you have any pointers for this area?
> Thanks for the response.


Look for a school that does UK exams - Macleans College in Bucklands Beach, Howick does Cambridge exams, and many of the grammar schools offer the same.


----------

